# Temperatura Mínima Mês de Fevereiro 2008



## Vince (10 Fev 2008 às 01:18)

Qual será a temperatura mais baixa oficialmente registada em Portugal durante o mês de Fevereiro?
A sondagem está aberta até dia 17 de Fevereiro.

*Nota:* Participa também na sondagem da temperatura máxima.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2008 às 15:10)

Votei no intervalo:>= -4ºC e < -2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2008 às 15:18)

Desta vez não vou tão longe  maluqueira de Inverno.

>= -6ºC e < -4ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (10 Fev 2008 às 15:21)

bem eu como nao espero uma minima assim muiito abaixa dos 0ºC votei no intervalo >= -4ºC e < -2ºC...

agora so espero estar errado e que seja muiiiiito mais abaixo de 0ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2008 às 15:22)

>= -6ºC e < -4ºC

Preferia tar enganado e que descesse mais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2008 às 15:22)

Votei no intervalo *>= -6ºC e < -4ºC*.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Fev 2008 às 17:32)

Eu votei no intervalo >= -4ºC e < -2ºC, estou um pouco péssimista para o mês de Fevereiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2008 às 19:14)

Eu votei como a maioria, porque acho que o Fevereiro vai pelo mesmo caminho que Janeiro ou ainda pior.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2008 às 19:21)

Eu ainda tenho a esperança de que desça pelo menos até aos -6ºC

Como tal vote no intervalo de -4 a -6ºC 

Mas não me importo de perder caso a temperatura seja ainda menor que -6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2008 às 20:31)

Tambem votei no intervalo >=-6ºC e <-4ºC

A ver se no mínimo lá chegamos...


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2008 às 20:45)

Votei no -8 > -6

Veem aí um ar fresco e acho que vamos chegar a estas temperaturas


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

Eu votei no intervalo *>= -6ºC e < -4ºC*, espero que isto ainda arrefeça  um bocadinho até ao final do mês!


----------



## fsl (12 Fev 2008 às 00:33)

Eu votei na amplitude -6/+26.


----------

